# going to omer



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

headed out in the morning. taking the chalk lines for suckers and the noodle rod for some steelhead. wish me luck!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Best of luck! 
Let us know how you do.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunting91 (Nov 18, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

cought 103 total. no steel. spent the day today cleaning them. now ill spend the rest of the week smokin' em!!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

monczunski said:


> cought 103 total. no steel. spent the day today cleaning them. now ill spend the rest of the week smokin' em!!!


Good to know, I think I'll be heading out tomorrow!


----------



## zdiehl35 (Jul 19, 2010)

monczunski said:


> cought 103 total. no steel. spent the day today cleaning them. now ill spend the rest of the week smokin' em!!!


 :yikes:where did u catch them on the rifle in omer


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Oops sorry , I meant to say congrats on the massive catch too.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

my uncles buddy owns 80 acres off michigan ave just before the bridge. His land has a pretty good stretch of the river that runs through it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bikerelk (Feb 19, 2011)

good [email protected]
what are you using for bait/lures -tackle for the suckers?


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Fishing the rapids was a blast the last time I tried it. It was one fish after another. 103 is a good haul!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> what are you using for bait/lures -tackle for the suckers?


If you want to catch actual biters, a slip rig with crawlers fished in the bend holes and slack eddies works very well. Up in the fast water by the 23 bridge, they're just snagged. You can get them on spawn or crawlers in some of the eddies and dips up by the bridge, but almost no one does that. That's a great way for an incidental steelhead while sucker fishing as well.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

i used chalk lines. 4 oz weight at the bottom. And a perch rig style with the hook goin up the line. Was dipping them also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

